# Good movies set in renaissance England?



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Does anyone know any films that are good for a sort of historical fiction immersion in Renaissance England? That would be preferable to a film based on actual people, but if you know of any you highly recommend that you feel is both quality entertainment and historically believable, I'd like to hear of 'em!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I would think "A Man for All Seasons." Also "Becket," similar but from an earlier era. Both are excellent.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

The dates attributed to the Renaissance seem to shift around depending on one's information sources.

Apparently, the Renaissance could have begun as early as 1350 and have lasted to as late as 1650.

That's ample range for films set during the Resnaissance. However, I haven't encountered any comprehensive database of films set during these years, so I'll offer a few from my memory. 


THE VIRGIN QUEEN (1955) a Hollywood studio production 
CROMWELL (1970) has a contemporary classical music score by Frank Cordell, with cantata-like choral passages
MARY QUEEN OF SCOTS (1971) (not a favorite of mine, but I'm tossing it in if you're interested)
THE DRAUGHTSMAN'S CONTRACT (1982) a Peter Greenaway puzzle piece


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

_Elizabeth_ is (surprisingly) about queen Elizabeth I. It is pretty accurate I think and, although not fantastic, it is not bad and reasonably enjoyable too. It is biographical, of course, but I can think of only surprisingly few films set in this era. The sequel is not great I don't think.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Ramako said:


> _Elizabeth_ is (surprisingly) about queen Elizabeth I. It is pretty accurate I think and, although not fantastic, it is not bad and reasonably enjoyable too. It is biographical, of course, but I can think of only surprisingly few films set in this era. The sequel is not great I don't think.


A man for all seasons. (I once did the stage lighting for the play for a college production.)

Elizabeth is good. The Virgin Queen is awful.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Witchfinder General! A wonderful, bleak tale from the chaotic days of the civil war.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

I would concur that Elizabeth is worth a watch.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

What about Holland anno 1650?

Girl With the Pearl earring

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0335119/?ref_=sr_3

Only movie i could think of.


----------



## arthro (Mar 12, 2013)

I'd recommend the opening of "The Lion in Winter" with John Barry and gargoyles ... surely this captures a medieval/renaissance atmosphere! Give it a whirl at ... http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMjY-qstO20. The quality may not be the best, but it will give a gist.


----------



## Morrelli (Jan 26, 2014)

*Anonymous* (2011) Directed by Roland Emmerich. With Rhys Ifans, Vanessa Redgrave, David Thewlis, Sebastian Armesto

Good film, great soundtrack by Thomas Wander and Harald Kloser


----------



## Morrelli (Jan 26, 2014)

A little later than Renaissance *Restoration* (1995) Directed by Michael Hoffman. With Robert Downey Jr., Sam Neill, David Thewlis, Polly Walker

Again, good film, great soundtrack by James Newton Howard


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

The TV mini series "The Tudors" (2007-2010) with Jonathan Rhys Meyers, Henry Cavill, Natalie Dormer is a terrific.









http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0758790/


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Biwa said:


> The TV mini series "The Tudors" (2007-2010) with Jonathan Rhys Meyers, Henry Cavill, Natalie Dormer is a terrific.
> 
> View attachment 84337
> 
> ...


Still on my bucket list


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Biwa said:


> The TV mini series "The Tudors" (2007-2010) with Jonathan Rhys Meyers, Henry Cavill, Natalie Dormer is a terrific.
> 
> View attachment 84337
> 
> ...


He must have been the most non authentic Henry VIII ever.
Henry VIII was big and red haired not small and dark haired.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Sloe said:


> He must have been the most non authentic Henry VIII ever.
> Henry VIII was big and red haired not small and dark haired.


Indeed!


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

If you have the time to watch television programmes:
_The Shadow of the Tower _(1972) - set in the reign of Henry VII.
_The Six Wives of Henry VIII_ (1970)
_Elizabeth R_ (1971)


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Still on my bucket list


If you can handle new productions like The Game of Thrones, I think you'll really get into it.

Thomas Tallis even makes an appearance in a few episodes. :tiphat:


----------



## John T (May 5, 2016)

Morrelli said:


> A little later than Renaissance *Restoration* (1995) Directed by Michael Hoffman. With Robert Downey Jr., Sam Neill, David Thewlis, Polly Walker
> 
> Again, good film, great soundtrack by James Newton Howard


I love that film! Robert Downey Jr. is on top form, as are Sam Neill, David Thewlis and Meg Ryan. James Newton Howard's soundtrack makes much use of _La Folia_, and that's a bonus.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Prodromides said:


> THE DRAUGHTSMAN'S CONTRACT (1982) a Peter Greenaway puzzle piece


Stylish and maddening in equal measures. Loved this at the time but found him too precious to watch lots of his films. HE found his subject here.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm surprised no one's mentioned _Shakespeare in Love_--seven Academy Awards, including Best Picture. A far cry from historical accuracy, but a clever, charming romantic comedy.


----------

